# hoyt 2012



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

there on the website, all i can say is wow. honestly i was a tad more impressed with the pse line differences compared to the hoyt differences but they still both make excellent shooting bows.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I just hope that new cam is worth it. I wasn't a huge fan of the Fuel cam, so hopefully this one makes up for it. They put it on the AlphaElite, so it can't be that bad. I will say I'm massively disappointed there isn't a Carbon Contender or Vantage. That would have sold like hot cakes. 

Oh, and the Cam.5 is now in the history books.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm interested in the carbon Matrix RKT and the vector turbo but I will have to shoot them and test it out.


----------



## Harm Hunter JR. (Jun 27, 2011)

VERY TRUE.
well all i can say is after last year (2010) and 2011 they cant do anything better with the release of he carbon line.
now all they can do is improve. i REALLY like the vectors.
PSE revenge is also quite cool



bigbulls10 said:


> there on the website, all i can say is wow. honestly i was a tad more impressed with the pse line differences compared to the hoyt differences but they still both make excellent shooting bows.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

im waiting to see what strother and mathews comes out with before i make up my mind.for mathews, im feeling a long ata fast 7"bh huntin bow and also a revamp of the monster under a different title. for strother im thinkin a 38" ata 6 1/2" bh 330 ibo


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Not to impressed yet. Like Adam mentioned, the cam.5 is gone, wt heck? The new cam better be smooth...it kinda stinks Hoyt's going for the speed crowd. Maybe it's just me, but I sure think the vector's are ugly. Also disappointed there's no carbon target bow...doesn't look like there was to much change in the target line up besides the RKT cams on the ae. There's also no hunting bows with spirals anymore.

Just an observation, but did anyone else notice that it looks like they have a lot less preload in the limbs on the carbon bows? Maybe it's just the angle of the picture, idk.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i dont care too much for vectors either but ive heard from the people that shot them is that they have incredible cams the way it rolls into the valley


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I seen the new hoyts, they seem pretty cool, but idk how much smoother they are compared to last years and how much faster they are.
all I know is they will be good if they are made by Hoyt.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

ive seen the vector turbo chronoed next to a destroyer 350 they both got 340


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Well honestly as usual we complain wanting something greater for our money.. But if your a Hoyt fan and you buy several new bows a year? Like we all do...    We will buy them anyways... Im just sore that Hoyt didnt make a 32" Vector Turbo.. Why only the 35" axle to axle?? But Im just glad Hoyt got away from the fixed cams speed bow. It messes up resale values on the AlphaBurner.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

the vector 32 is sexy.... dang..


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I really like the specs on the Vector Turbo. Im going to wait and see if Mathews comes out with a long ATA Monster. But im definitely going to try out the Turbo.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that you say that Isaac they do look a lot less preloaded.


----------



## R&R (Jun 10, 2008)

I am very disappointed with the new line up. Same bows... Tweak a cam, shortened brace height to gain a few fps and not much else. I am not compelled what-so-ever to buy anothet Hour this year. They should fire the engineering staff. I am going to spend less and buy a 2012 Martin when they come out.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*???*

is it just me or are the companies all designing risers based off the same thing? i had a comparison but it wont let me upload it, look at the vector line, the legion from bear archery, the mission riot, and the pse dreamseason SD.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

R&R said:


> I am very disappointed with the new line up. Same bows... Tweak a cam, shortened brace height to gain a few fps and not much else. I am not compelled what-so-ever to buy anothet Hour this year. They should fire the engineering staff. I am going to spend less and buy a 2012 Martin when they come out.


What do you expect? They can't release a new bow with new technology every year. Theres only so much the physics and engineering can allow without making the bow virtually unshootable .

Jake


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I do see some similarities...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is my take:

They are nothin special, the new cams are just a little more aggressive xtr which is good and a step in the right direction. Next step better be low Letoff(easiest way to pick up a couple fps). I'm not gonna een bother shooting them because 1 I will not shoot a rollerguard if I can help it and two I don't like the modular cams after the xtr's on the am's. 

Next, I'm glad to see the cam.5+ go. They were good for youth or shooters that didn't like spirals. I have shot them and do not like them at all. Gtx is a stepping stone to spirals but it would be nice to see hoyt go back to dl specific cams. They have benefits that mods don't.

Third, hoyt needs a longer 35" ish rig without preloade limbs and a decent set of cams. Before you throw out the ae, I have one and it's not all that great when it comes to it. She kills at 20yds even with cams outta time but she doesn't shoot well past 40yds timed or not. 

4th Hoyt needs to forget the speed game. It's a flawed system and really it's getting worn out. Sure it's nice to shoot a 500gr at 60lbs the same speed as my 70lber but when you need to shoot a spine heavy to get them to tune you are almost back at square one if you like fmj's, nfused, etc that has a 10gpi at 340 spine or even 400 spine.

So in a nut shell, I won't be buyin a 2012, will not be shooting a 2012, I will not try 2012's. When Hoyt dumps spirals I will stop shooting Hoyt, that simple.. And the way it's goin it won't be long


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

:thumbs_up bravo! bravo!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i may be getting a crx actully here in just a little bit to play with and do alittle testing... shoot thru here we come?


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

I hate to see the Alpha Burner go. The Vector Turbo doesn't do it for me aesthetically, and now Hoyt sells no hunting bows w/a Spiral X cam. Pity.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i may be getting a crx actully here in just a little bit to play with and do alittle testing... shoot thru here we come?


Shoot thru would be sweet on a CRX.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Here is my take:
> 
> They are nothin special, the new cams are just a little more aggressive xtr which is good and a step in the right direction. Next step better be low Letoff(easiest way to pick up a couple fps). I'm not gonna een bother shooting them because 1 I will not shoot a rollerguard if I can help it and two I don't like the modular cams after the xtr's on the am's.
> 
> ...


So you won't even try out my Vector Turbo Jacob? Haha jk


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Nope, If i cared about speed I'd not shoot a 500gr arrow out of my burner


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hey if anyone gets tired of there hoyt's and decides to change brands lets just say ill pay shipping hahaha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Very true Jacob. The only reason im getting it is for KE. Im going to be shooting a heavy arrow and heavier arrow + speed= a ton of KE.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

But you have to shoot a heavy arrow so it's just more power...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont understand why you would not at least give them a try, I mean as long as its free, maybe something a little exotic will be really good. I think I can say I wouldnt buy a bow without a roller guard either. but everyone has an opinion and I respect that.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont understand why you would not at least give them a try, I mean as long as its free, maybe something a little exotic will be really good. I think I can say I wouldnt buy a bow without a roller guard either. but everyone has an opinion and I respect that.


Trust me, Jake will end up shootin them anyways..lol.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You thinking about picking up a new bow this year Isaac?


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Now I'm not saying that the new bows are the best thing since sliced bread, but in all reality how much improvement do you need before you are impressed? I would almost bet that with the shorter brace height that they will still be just as if not more accurate as last years line up. I'm actually eager to try out the new cams. They seem interesting. And I wouldn't worry too much about losing your spirals Jacob. Haha. They are after all the most popular Target cam in the world. I don't see them dropping them any time soon. And as far as a target carbon goes, it would be awesome but just think about how successful the VE+ and even the contenders were this year. I don't see them getting rid of either for another 2 years at least. Plus, they are still selling like hot cakes and who doesn't want to make more money? So, just be patient my friends. It won't be too long until we see the coveted carbon shoot thru automatic laser guided bow. Haha.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im very excited to try out the new cams too Bridger. I also think it will be a little while longer til we see a carbon target bow. I honestly think that Hoyt doesn't have the technology to produce an Elite style riser out of carbon quite yet.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

underdog145 said:


> Now I'm not saying that the new bows are the best thing since sliced bread, but in all reality how much improvement do you need before you are impressed? I would almost bet that with the shorter brace height that they will still be just as if not more accurate as last years line up. I'm actually eager to try out the new cams. They seem interesting. And I wouldn't worry too much about losing your spirals Jacob. Haha. They are after all the most popular Target cam in the world. I don't see them dropping them any time soon. And as far as a target carbon goes, it would be awesome but just think about how successful the VE+ and even the contenders were this year. I don't see them getting rid of either for another 2 years at least. Plus, they are still selling like hot cakes and who doesn't want to make more money? So, just be patient my friends. It won't be too long until we see the coveted carbon shoot thru automatic laser guided bow. Haha.


Pretty much my thoughts exactly, Bridger. I really am looking forward to trying the new cams. If they are anything like they say they are, they seem amazing. I'll know in the next month or so when the rep comes to town. And no, the spirals aren't going anywhere. Too many people shoot them and love them to quit. But I know we hardly sold any burners at our shop because, lets face it, a lot of hunters can't handle the spiral. Plus, we didn't stock them because of the non-adjustable dl. With them too harsh for your average Joe, and too risky for dealers, the new speed bow seems like a step forward. And you're right, they don't need the Carbon target bow yet. But, come on, you know you want one too. lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I can shoot the new bows tonight if I want, but I'm gonna pass. Heres why, 1 I'd have to probably time the cams after tweaking dl to get it to fit, I don't like the modular rigs with the 75% Letoff and rollers. The draw I can live with it's the drop into tue valley I can't. If they were offered in a 65 or 55% Letoff option I would try them and put time in to make them work, but thus far I'm not going to.

Now aren't the Hoyt carbon risers an alu core with a carbon wrap more or less? I so it's not too hard to add a 4th tube


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont know if the fuel cams could get any worse IMO, They have a ton of creep on them, I am going to keep using it for 3d next year, but 3d is different on how I have to keep it held. I dont know why they have so much creep, I guess it could just be me. but thats why im switchin to mathews for hunting.

Ohh and Jacob(N77) are they making new hoyt target bows? or are they releasing those later??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The fuels are a solid cam draw just sucks on bows with them. If you time them even or top fast they won't creep a long as you Pull into the shot. If you don't they will go on ya.

No, they wont do a late release. If they did no one would be able to get one by the time indoor season rolls around. My vantage took 9-10 weeks as a shooter bow. And I put the order in as spirals and what ever gets here fastest. It would be nice to see one, but I'm guessing that they are in the process of testing new cams. A riser isn't hard to make, especially when you don't need a shoot thru, but putting a set of cams on it to change the game takes much more time.

Bridge, which ones do you got your eye on?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

they need to make a 38"ata 7"bh carbon riser carbon vantage with spirals. haha what would that cost?? 2 grand?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> You thinking about picking up a new bow this year Isaac?


Wish I could say I was, but almost definitely not a 2011...my archery budget's kinda low (again, lol). I've got a whole bunch of stuff I need to buy in the next year and half before I go to college. If I do get a new bow, it probably will just be whatever someone will trade me for my Sentinel...if I'm lucky, it may be a 2010:smile:. But still, I'm not sure if I'll even do that.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I wanna shoot a alphaburner and a vector turbo side by side. What letoff are the rxt cams coming out with stock and whats the range you can adjust them. I couldnt find this info on the site.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> The fuels are a solid cam draw just sucks on bows with them. If you time them even or top fast they won't creep a long as you Pull into the shot. If you don't they will go on ya.


Agreed. Sounds like a timing issue to me too. I can feel myself creep when my cams aren't in time, but once I fix it the creep goes right away. You might want to double check that and see if it helps.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The rkt are 75% Letoff, burner is adjustable. The rkt are adjustable from atleast 27-30" in half inch adjustments.... But that spans 2 cams. The #1 cams are for short draw


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay, got the chance to shoot both Vectors, the Vector Turbo, and the new Element tonight. I have to say, I'm pleased. The new cam feels very similar to the XTR cam, but not as smooth. It stacks a bit faster, but it does so evenly. I like it a lot. Wall is solid too. All the bows are vib free, but they all have a tad kick with the lower limb. Not a big deal, and a stab will make that stop. The Turbo is actually really nice. I prefer that to most other bows at the same IBO out right now. My choice is the Vector 35. It's a sweet shooter.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

My question is I have heard these new cams dont have the "hump" at the end of the draw cycle is that true?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

None of the modded Hoyt cams have humps at the end of the draw, but they do have that perceived feel because of the higher Letoff.

The new ones will be better, but they will drop into the valley


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Actually, they don't drop in. It's a short valley, but it doesn't drop. It's smoother than that. And not really a hump, but the weight does continue to stack until the end.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats one thing about my invasion when it drops in the valley its vicious. But it goes to a super hard wall.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

So the new cams draw like spirals Adam? 

Muzzy what Letoff do you shoot?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

My invasion is at 80%.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

can youa djust the letoff down on those or are they static at 80%?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

To be honest I dont know but I dont think so.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I was just looking at my cams wondering if I moved the draw stop peg if that would change the letoff?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I was just looking at my cams wondering if I moved the draw stop peg if that would change the letoff?


yes if you move the draw peg out it will make you have a longer draw length, more of a valley, and a higher let off and if you moved it in it would shorten your draw length, have a shorter valley, and lower the let off but I don't think those cams are made for that so I wouldn't mess with that.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I might play with it, it wont hurt nothin will it?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

it can, my friend was messin with his and he put it too short and the cable slipped past the peg so it wasnt possible to let down his bow, everything was still under pressuere. in a panic i had to quickly observe the cam and i noticed the cable and his dad had to pull it to the right side of the stop because it was under all of the pressure plus my friendhad to pull against the back wall as hard as he could so his dad wouldnt lose his finger, my friends a big dude too so all in all i wouldnt mess with the peg


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I already mesed with it and it made it have no valley I didnt like it to much.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You can you just go little bits.... Bowtech are bad for that, so it's a pain when tunin them.

Hoyts have a couple ways of gettin lower Letoff. Handled te new ones today between ends and they are eh. Little diff finish, little better roller guard with diff rollers. Red accents. All told they are just aesthetic changes.


To shoot better with high Letoff you need a light bow. The less Letoff the heavier the bow.


----------

